# where to Find Hatch Charts



## natureboy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm a young inspired Fly fisherman, and have just learned about the wonderful Gift of Hatch Charts. I was wondering where is the best place to find them?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It depends on where you are fishing. Start here.
http://www.fishwest.net/utah/hatchcharts/index.htm


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Most Fly Shops will have a chart.
I have also seen them in Sportsman's Warehouse.


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

Keep in mind that while hatch charts are nice, they can vary (sometimes greatly) from year to year, and where they are posted, they are not always updated for the current year.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Get one- then after you fish just jot down what you insects you did see. It nice to look over your observations from year to year and be prepared .


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Speaking of Hatch Charts... if a canis latrin is hatching what should a guy throw for a pattern?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

A bone


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are a few more

http://www.utahonthefly.com/entomology/charts/


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's some for Utah and near by,

http://stoneflysociety.org/hatchcharts.htm


----------

